# Snoway mount ??



## Smallz263 (Dec 7, 2016)

i have currently a 2004 dodge Dakota. My question is can I use current old 3 pin nose piece and get subframe mount for 2014 Toyota Tacoma part # 99100280 and use my current nose piece with this mount for my plow 

Any help
Would be great
Thanks in advance


----------

